# Umik-1,change SampleRates ???



## adolfotregosa (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello.

Does anybody know how to _really_ use the umik-1 at 44.1 khz samplerate? I can only make it work at 48khz. 

While I'm waiting for the correction file for this latest Umik-1 batch, I'm trying to compare the mic with the iSEMcon I got for use with audiolense.

I can only measure with everything configured at 48khz.

I'm scratching my head on this now.

Thank you


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Only seems to run at 48kHz on OS X (10.5.8), but runs happily at 44.1k or 48k for me on Windows 8.


----------



## adolfotregosa (Feb 2, 2012)

Could you please have a look at the screenshots ? I'm I doing something wrong ?

I get no reading at 44.1khz. Anything else I can try ?

Thank you


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

For ASIO4All you would need to tick the "Always resample 44.1k <-> 48k" box.


----------



## adolfotregosa (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah that works but forces me to put the patchmix/e-mu also at 48khz for it to work, so not actually measuring everything configured at 44.1khz.

It seams 44.1khz is not possible with the Umik-1, it dies on me! I always have to Resample :rubeyes::huh:

The Umik specs does say 44.1/48 but I don't know how to change it to 44.1khz or I'm really missing some point somewhere ?

Thank you


----------



## adolfotregosa (Feb 2, 2012)

Even java "lies"??? about 44.1khz. It seam to be resampling to 48khz


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The 44.1k to 48k resampling would be happening in Windows rather than in the Java runtime. When making measurements with REW use a higher ASIO buffer setting, otherwise garbage collection in the Java runtime could lead to interruptions in the generated or captured audio.


----------



## adolfotregosa (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the warning, I'll make that change. 
But in regard to true 44.1khz sample rate?

Not possible??

Thank you


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Doesn't look like it, you'd have to ask MiniDSP.


----------



## adolfotregosa (Feb 2, 2012)

Minidps updated Umik-1 specs... 44.1 is no longer supported and I agree.. It does not work at 44.1.

Problem with this is that I don't know if I'm happy with this specs change since I'm locked to 48khz and I like to keep things in sync. If i'm listening to music I use 44.1 filters and movies I use 48. Not happy at all.


----------

